# Corsair 600t Seitenteil mit Window?



## Dommerle (19. November 2010)

Hi Jungs!

Wird es eine Variante des Corsair 600t mit Window im Seitenteil geben?
Oder zumindest ein Seitenteil mit Window zum einzeln kaufen?
Das wäre echt klasse!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. November 2010)

Momentan noch nicht, die Kollegen in Übersee arbeiten aber bereits daran


----------



## Dommerle (20. November 2010)

Na das sind ja gute Aussichten!


----------

